# Cutting 2" foam board (pink)



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Tried using my table saw today to get a nice clean cut on a long cut of pink foam.

The saw basically melted the foam the first time, then shredded the cut line the following times.

I dont have a jig saw or band saw. My hand held circular is not deep enough to cut through 2" foam.

I am attempting to make an Obelisk following these guidelines....
http://usersites.horrorfind.com/home/halloween/juggernaut/oblsk1.html

This requires several angle cuts to boot.

What do you guys do when cutting thick board for this type of project?
Only 2 pieces cut out....and really ready to call it quits already. at $30 a sheet, I dont want to buy any more foam.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I use a hand saw for cutting foam. I haven't found a power saw yet that doesn't melt the crap out of foam. It takes longer, and makes you more tired, but it does the job. I don't even like using the hot wire cutter that I built, because it goes off of the line so easily.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I use a hand saw for cutting foam. I haven't found a power saw yet that doesn't melt the crap out of foam. It takes longer, and makes you more tired, but it does the job. I don't even like using the hot wire cutter that I built, because it goes off of the line so easily.


What kind of hand saw?

I have one of these, but the thick edge at the top still gets in the way.


----------



## CrazedLemming (Oct 18, 2011)

Has anyone tried an electric filet knife? The kind with two reciprocating blades.

I keep an old one in my workshop for cutting other kinds of foams. I don't have any pink insulation (and definitely no 2" in my area) to test though. A quick test on some 3/4" foil backed insulation I had sitting around looked pretty good.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

CrazedLemming said:


> Has anyone tried an electric filet knife? The kind with two reciprocating blades.
> 
> I keep an old one in my workshop for cutting other kinds of foams. I don't have any pink insulation (and definitely no 2" in my area) to test though. A quick test on some 3/4" foil backed insulation I had sitting around looked pretty good.


Genius!!! I have several turkey carvers! Ill give these a try tomorrow.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Turbophanx said:


> What kind of hand saw?
> 
> I have one of these, but the thick edge at the top still gets in the way.


Mine is similar to that, but doesn't have the thick edge on the top.

@CrazedLemming: I've tried electric carving knives on 3" before, and they end up getting stuck. It's too dense, I think.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

hmmm.. I use a table saw for mine. But it is a shop smith and variable speed. It is set at table saw speed but it may be slower than yours and not heat up the blade as much. I have also used a circular saw with the Kreg jig attached and it works ok, but if you wobble, it binds into the foam and melts. A Jig saw is my favorite for hand cutting but you need the right blade. 

I honestly don't have the issues you have. Even with my circular saw, I cut 3 inch foam, part way through and then snapped it. I think your issue is you are cutting angles and not straight through. That will bind the blade more and cause it to heat up. 

Straight cuts the table saw should work fine. 

My suggestion is cut the size you need in straight cuts first on the table saw then turn the blade and cut the angle you want. This should allow for the blade to breathe more and the excess piece you cut off should fall away and not cause the blade to heat due to binding the bigger board into to the blade. Friction is your enemy here.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I use a table saw for mine as well, for the big cuts, straight and angle. Small cuts I use one of those hot wire tools. I never had a problem with the table saw. Just feed it really really slow. Then I sand the edges.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

The turkey carvers work great. I have used my for years. Nice clean cut, no melting and very little mess. I have even taken a hack saw blade, put some tape on one end for a handle and used that. You can get longer blades for your jig saw too.


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

The faster I cut foam on a table saw, the less meltage I have.

That sounded kinda yodaesque


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

I use a power reciprocating saw....like a jigsaw, but straight shaft and longer blades


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Electric knives are great, but a plain old utility knife is a great way to go. Remember, gorilla glue and caulk go a long way to fill any gaps. Just keep a steady hand.


----------



## kenkozpgh (Sep 5, 2011)

I cut a lot of foam and have used all the different techniques mentioned here, but one that hasn't been mention is my favorite. It's using a hot knife like one from Harbor Freight.
http://www.harborfreight.com/130-watt-heavy-duty-hot-knife-60313.html
I use it without the depth gage, especially on 2 in foam. It makes smooth no mess cuts quite quickly. Cut with good ventilation or outside. The fumes are toxic.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I didn't mention the HF hot knife, because every one I bought from them burned out, so I have never cut an entire tombstone with one.


----------



## alewolf (Nov 5, 2012)

Saber saw does fine and you can cut almost any pattern you want. It does not melt foam and they are light and cheap to buy.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

borrowed a hand held jigsaw, it cut 1 1/2 inches of the 2 inch foam...then used the blade off a hack saw to finish it off.
great cuts!


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

I actually took my old (small) table saw and have made it a dedicated foam cutter...

The real trick I found was to use an old (meaning dull) fine-toothed (finishing) blade and place it backwards on the armature. Doing this reduces greatly the heat and melting on the surface.

However - when cutting foam on any table saw, you need to hold on to it tight and push firmly and without stopping. If the foam "gets away" from you in any way, it will buck and gouge huge marks in the foam, throw it at your head, and scare the $#!+ out of you all at the same time.

I give credit to this technique to my father-in-law who uses it to cut vinyl siding on a table saw without fracturing it (it makes a beautiful clean cut).


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

I use a Jig saw with 2" blade and it does great. Been doing that for 8 years now.


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

I just use a regular hand saw for wood..... It cuts pretty well and pretty easy.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

I use a table saw with a rip blade 24 teeth, tried it once with a fine tooth blade 40 teeth but like you said it melted the foam


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I've used table saws with no issue before except as Hellvin said, if your piece gets away from you a little, it can get flung across the room. Less teeth on the saw blade works better to avoid melting.

I also have used a jig saw successfully. A utility knife also works well (score the foam and snap it at the score)

Lately, I've been using Hot Wire Foam Factory's hot knives. The hot knife I have (the crafter's 4") is a little slow to cut, but if you're good and steady, you can get a nice, clean cut out of it.

I have a 6" pro hot knife on the way as well as the jig to allow you to do nice straight or angle cuts. I'll let you guys know how that works out when it gets here.


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

I just got the Hot Wire Foam Factory knife set myself, and concur - the 4" wire cutter is a little slow, but makes a perfect cut if you have a steady hand. Clean lines and edges, and none of that pink chaff all over the place. The 7" wire cutter is REALLY fast, but it doesn't do plunge cuts, just trimming around the edges of things - about 3" deep from the edge. It works best for cutting finish outlines from rough cut pieces.


----------



## scarybill (Oct 7, 2012)

I use my table saw with a 40 tooth carbide tip blade. I never had a problem, it actually cut a better edge than a hot knife.


----------



## oldpro (Oct 11, 2011)

I use a big band saw and also the hack saw blade fine tooth they both work great.


----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

i think it boils down to what tools you own.... i just made a very large picture (measures 7'x7') frame out of a 4x8 foot sheet of styrofoam insulation for my daughters dance team. I used my cordless sawzall with a fine tooth metal blade and it worked pretty well.

-for the inside corners, i pulled the blade out of the saw and manually cut the foam by hand.... ( more control/ precise ) . You could do the whole project by hand if you have the time and or its not that large.


----------



## TheWage (Aug 26, 2016)

I use my jig saw with no problems at all. No melting. They are perfect cuts.


----------



## abner135 (May 31, 2009)

make a foam cutter get a 12 volt battery, a plactic coat hanger. cut the hanger by the hook then the other side keep the even. drill holes on both side put screw on each end, attach steel wire and then the battery if you have a dimmer switch you can control the heat


----------



## Doc-Dead-Inside (Aug 12, 2013)

I use hacksaw or the wand from hot wire foam factory. Less mess with the wand


----------



## hfed (Oct 13, 2015)

I just use those olfa knives. The one with the bigger 18mm blades.
Score it once or twice (I usually use a 4ft level as a straight edge) and snap. Perfect cuts, super easy, no mess.

This knife specifically
http://www.olfa.com/90-degree-cutting-base-ratchet-lock-utility-knife-(cl)/9021US.html#start=11


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Made a giant mess with a box cutter. Made a wavy, crazy mess with a homemade long hotwire cutter. Success with a jigsaw. I've used a handsaw to manually cut some stuff but the jigsaw is my go to.


----------

